

The Japanese Military Is Getting Offensively Cute - sergeant3
https://news.vice.com/article/the-japanese-military-is-getting-offensively-cute

======
justaman
Talking point: Would this work on American youth today? Is the Call of Duty
Franchise a parallel to culture such as Wayne's Green Beret?

------
Torgo
That cartoon was offensively terrible. Like, "you wasted your money making
this" terrible. I can't see it working for anybody. There are some artists
that could make an amazing SDF cartoon, like Kenichi Sonoda or Katsuhiko
Nishijima, who have done anime with amazingly rendered aircraft and guns
respectively. So much missed opportunity. I know the video was for kids, but
even the old crappy pokemon cartoon looks better than this.

